

Dave Goldberg Died After Falling from Treadmill - foobarqux
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/05/04/dave-goldberg-died-while-exercising-on-mexico-vacation-source-says/

======
downandout
Treadmills are dangerous. Mike Tyson's daughter was strangled to death by a
cord attached to one, and now this. This is one reason I prefer an elliptical
(it also drastically reduces wear and tear on your body vs. a treadmill and
gives you a better workout).

This is very sad regardless of how he died. It just goes to show that you
always need to have your affairs in order. They were an extraordinarily
wealthy family and will be just fine financially, but most people aren't and
need to be prepared at all times. You just never know what will happen.

------
stevecalifornia
I wish to go out like this. I would rather meet my end in a quick instant
while on vacation in Mexico than over 10 years with dementia in a old folks
home. He got all the perks of a good life without having to experience the
downsides of becoming old and frail.

~~~
jrowley
It wasn't necessarily the quickest way to go from the sounds of things. When
they found him he was still alive.
[http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/obituaries/20150504/reports...](http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/obituaries/20150504/reports-
dave-goldberg-husband-of-facebooks-sheryl-sandberg-died-after-hitting-head-on-
treadmill)

~~~
downandout
Alive but undoubtedly unconscious and unaware (if he were conscious he would
have reached for his phone).

------
jsat
This article seems irrelevant in the context of Hacker News. His death was
tragic, and the details of his death are morbid and off topic.

~~~
glibgil
And yet it made it to the front page. Hacker News wants what Hacker News
wants.

------
mianos
Such a bummer. The only people who deserve to die like this are the writers of
web hijackers and viruses, multiple times.

This guy was someone who promoted time at home to be part of the kids growing
up, something most dads miss out on, still.

------
BallinBige
man, what a freak accident... I wonder if there were any cameras lodged that
caught it..

~~~
albemuth
One would hope there weren't any.

